# Torsion Bars



## ddm (Sep 5, 2001)

I couldn't really find an answer to my question through the search feature. I would like to find out how many rounds the torsion bars on a Chevy truck can be turned up? Is there a limit as to how far they can be turned as set from the factory? 
What does everyone normally turn there's up to? 

I have a 2001 Chevy 2500HD w/ 6.0 engine, plow prep pkg. from factory. I was also considering adding the Timbrens as so many here on the site seem to like them and have good luck with them. What do you guys feel is the best combination to go with here. Thanks for your help!


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

You set the ride height via the adjusting bolt. No matter how high you crank em up, for example, a 1500 lb torsion bar is only good for 1500 lbs. The adjuster does not increase load capacity.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I know for some vehicles you can purchase heavier torsion bars. This usually will result in a stiffer ride when the weight of the plow is off. I would think about adding some sort of air booster.


----------



## Stovezbt (Oct 13, 2001)

I have a 01 chevy 2500hd extended cab short bed. I cranked up my torsion bars four turns from the factory setting. Initially this was for leveling ride height. I recently got my blade out for the first time on this truck(8 foot western pro) and the truck squated very little. Most reccommend getting an alignment done after cranking up the bars. I am getting mine done before winter sets in but have had mine cranked up all summer about 10k miles, with 285 tires on and haven't had any uneven tire wear. hope this helps

later


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

While turning the torsion bars does not increase spring load, it does change the spring rates. It preloads the bar, making it less resistant to sag. The factory settings are for a nice ride, not snow plow weight. I have turned mine up the max, with about 1/4" of thread left on the jam nuts. No issues whatsoever, and the front end doesnt move when I raise the plow. The ride is stiff, but I dont mind.
Dino


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Dino,riding around withe front end all the way up puts the CV joints at severe angles,this shortend their service life a lot from my experience,just keep an eye on the boots,and hope for the best.Other than thatI dont think anything else is affected much by the cranked up bars.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

John on the cab and chassis it seems to be less of an issue. GM actually uses different lower a arms and they are designed to lower the the height of the truck. By doing so the cv joints in stock trim are just about level, and when the bars are turned up, they are running at a 5-7 degree angle at most.
On pick ups, its a different animal all togther, and a turn or two is all that is needed to preload the bars to hold the weight.
I needed more height to clear the western sub frame on curbs. 
60K and no problems yet with joints, and I have a year left under warranty, I will just make sure I have the joints checked before the warranty is up.
Dino


----------

